# Obtaining Felt's UHC Ultimate monocoque fork



## hatone (May 8, 2011)

Currently I'm riding Felt's 2011 F1 frame with an Easton curved fork.

The Easton curved fork was a temporary measure which Felt had to refer to after they encountered problems with the straight blade fork in the 2011 production cycle.

Now as the straight blade fork is in production (on most 2012 Felt road frames), would it be possible if Felt would be happy to supply their Felt UHC Ultimate monocoque fork only via my local dealer? 

I know the colour scheme will be different (the '12 F1 FC fork is the closet) but I'm desperate to try their straight blade fork on my 2011 F1 frame and was a bit disappointed to miss out on this when I bought my frame.

Anyone able to answer?

Thank you!


----------



## Tango45 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm in the same boat, albeit with a curved Easton EC90 (is that the right one? I'm not near my bike right now) on a 2011 F5. The bigger question to me (and I know some people briefly discussed it) is: am I better off with the curved Easton EC90 fork or the stock one? What are the differences?

Either way, I've been very happy with the bike, so the fork is not on the inevitable list of upgrades...


----------



## hatone (May 8, 2011)

Yes it is the Easton EC90 SL fork.

I'm hoping Felt will agree to those who missed out (especially on the F1 model in 2011) to be able to purchase or obtain their UHC Ultimate monocoque fork.

I'm not fussed about matching paint or colour - my EC90 fork is a different black colour to the frame anyway...


----------



## hatone (May 8, 2011)

Is anyone from Felt able to answer, please?

Superdave Felt?

Thank you


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

hatone said:


> Is anyone from Felt able to answer, please?
> 
> Superdave Felt?
> 
> Thank you


Where are you located?
Did you try asking the Felt Dealer where you bought the bike?

-SD


----------



## DuncanM (May 13, 2012)

I'm in the same situation: here is the response I got last week, from my shop's enquiry to UK Felt dealer:

'Saddleback who distribute Felt and they have said that there are no "spare" 2012 forks for upgrading from last year's frame! Apparently there were plans but eventually they went with the idea that the forks supplied (Easton and Enve) with last years' frame were all at least equal to the fork it was supposed to come with and they were all covered by the same warranty.'

I don't buy-in to that reasoning (how the fork can be 'at least equal') - but looks like we're stuck with the 2011 F1 frame + Easton Combo

Duncan


----------



## Jeremy R (Apr 19, 2012)

Sorry, I just picked up my new 2011 F5 last week, and it has the Felt straight blade fork on it.
How do I know it is ok, and not the recalled one?
The bike rides awesome by the way.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Where did you get your bike? If the fork has white decals and a metal pressed-on crown race on it, it is fine. If the fork has red decals with some white trim and an integrated bonded crown race, it is recalled.

There were no forks ever used on production bicycles outside of the USA that were recalled.

-SD


----------



## Jeremy R (Apr 19, 2012)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Where did you get your bike? If the fork has white decals and a metal pressed-on crown race on it, it is fine. If the fork has red decals with some white trim and an integrated bonded crown race, it is recalled.
> 
> There were no forks ever used on production bicycles outside of the USA that were recalled.
> 
> -SD


I got it at Bikeworx in Spartanburg, SC.
Thanks for the response. I checked it out and it is the fork with only white decals on it.
Also, I checked out these forums while I was shopping around, and Felts helpful responses here are one of the reasons I picked the F5.


----------

